# Convicts and live plants



## InfiniteRedEye (Jun 17, 2009)

The subject basically asks my question. Do Convicts enjoy live plants? I read the "Answers to All Your Convict Questions!" and didnt see anything about live plants. I know they work with some fish but not so good with others.
Thank you all in advance


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

my breeding pair of convicts destroyed every live and fake plant in their tank.. I havent had any problems with non-breeding convicts and plants however


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

my pair of cons will destroy my live plants but leave the fake ones alone. like cichlidfeesh *** never had any problem with non-breeding cons and live plants.


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

same thing here


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

I have live plants in with my convicts. They're on their second spawn now, and they haven't touched a plant yet. My Honduran Red Points were the same way when I had them. They've all chosen the same piece of driftwood to spawn on every time and leave the plants alone.


----------



## InfiniteRedEye (Jun 17, 2009)

What kind of live plants do you guys have in with them? Also if I had 2 males in a 29g tank would they be aggressive towards each other? I am probably going to go with a male and a female but just wanting to keep my options open.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

In my experience with cons they've been the most insolent, irritable, moody, pain in the butt fish I've ever had. Lol. And I loved mine.  They did however destroy my anubias nana live plants I had and also dug up my artificial plants.

That said you may want to go with females or a mated pair.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I had some half inch fry shred apart some java moss. They didn't even eat it just ripped it up.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

My cons leave amazon sword alone. Sometime they will dig it up if they want to span near it, but I just stick it somewhere else in the tank.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Java fern and anubias attached to wood or rocks has always worked for me.

The trick is to plant it away from possible spawning sites.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

hi my beeding cons actually bread on plants......... so they loved them they like a sturdy stalk with broad leafs......... umm i think they like this one called like amozone sword or something like that


----------



## InfiniteRedEye (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you all for the advice! i will soon have pictures


----------



## InfiniteRedEye (Jun 17, 2009)

would a small pleco or cory catss be to much for the 29g with 2 convicts?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

IME if you are going to keep a breeding pair of cons in a 29g you are limited to something that can swim in the upper portions of the tank and it has to be fast.

Plecs if they hide by day could work but will probably end up eating the eggs or fry pretty quick.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

the plecs r fine i had them with mine when they were breeding and the conz didn't even notice them =D


----------

